
Ask HN: How to make quick help GIFs? - codewithcheese
Hi, anyone know how I can easily create short little videos&#x2F;GIFs that show me clicking around a website with zoom in and out?<p>I&#x27;m working on a help section and I would like to add more than just static screenshots.
======
Arcana
Firstly I'd suggest getting a screen recorder for your OS. There are quite a
lot of good ones out there, even non root ones for Android.

I'm happy to recommend some for Linux and Android if you need me to.

After that there are several tools to convert your video into a GIF. Do be
aware of the colour limitations of GIFs however.

------
Nadya
If you want easy: GifCam (make sure to get from the official dev [0]). It
lacks zoom in/out features but is one of the easiest way to creates gifs on
Windows.

If you want zoom in/out (not as easy) you'll need to record a video where this
is a feature, then convert the video to a .gif. I know Camtasia Studio can do
this. I never found it all that intuitive and it would often zoom when I
didn't want it to, but I didn't spend long learning the specifics so I factor
that as user error.

[0] [http://blog.bahraniapps.com/gifcam/](http://blog.bahraniapps.com/gifcam/)

~~~
joshschreuder
Another free and easy option is LICEcap. It also doesn't do zoom in/out as far
as I can tell.

[http://www.cockos.com/licecap/](http://www.cockos.com/licecap/)

And no, I don't have any idea why it's called LICEcap.

